# Off-Topic Discussion > Artists' Corner > Art Design >  >  Dreamviews Flag

## Thatperson

I was thinking about this after the dreamviews island thread lol, could someone please design a dreamviews related flag? Maybe similar colours to the banner but anything to your fancy really  :smiley:

----------


## Jeff777

I've heard people talk about buying our (DV's) own island and now a thread about creating our own flag.  Sounds like a good idea to me.   :smiley:   The next step, of course, is to secede ties from all of our respective countries and form our own Government.  

Whoops, got carried away there  :Oops: , a flag sounds like a great idea to me though.   ::D:

----------


## Ryuinfinity

I'm a geek for doing this, but...
http://i453.photobucket.com/albums/q...dreamviews.png

----------


## Man of Steel

> I'm a geek for doing this, but...
> http://i453.photobucket.com/albums/q...dreamviews.png



That is kickass. Love what you did with the reflection.

----------


## Sandform

> I've heard people talk about buying our (DV's) own island and now a thread about creating our own flag.  Sounds like a good idea to me.    The next step, of course, is to secede ties from all of our respective countries and form our own Government.  
> 
> Whoops, got carried away there , a flag sounds like a great idea to me though.



Oh god no, r/s, philosophy, and BD would kill us all.

----------


## Thatperson

Tha was a brilliant flag thanks for that  :tongue2: 

'dreamviews island'
anagrams to
'Warm avid idleness.'

hmm lol  :tongue2: 



'Island of Dreamviews'
anagrams to
'Enslaved fair wisdom.' hmm  :Sad:

----------


## Ryuinfinity

Thanks for the compliment, but do anagrams really matter?

----------


## Man of Steel

Anagram anagrams to, _"A Rag Man."_ Anagrams anagrams to, _"Sag an Arm."_


You can't tell me that doesn't mean _something_.

----------


## Thatperson

'man of steel'
anagrams to
'Stolen fame.'  :tongue2: 

Ryuinfinity =
'I fry in unity.'

----------


## Ryuinfinity

I do. Divided I conquer you, noobs.

----------


## Thatperson

I was thinking along the line of a sort of national flag maybe like this, with the banner colour



What do you think?

----------


## Avalon Jr.

> I was thinking along the line of a sort of national flag maybe like this, with the banner colour
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think?



I like that, but mabye there should be something that makes it diffrent? just some originality, throw some stars in there somewhere, make it personal.

----------


## Mes Tarrant

Ehehe I like that reflection one.  ::D:

----------


## Machdelu

I think we need something that really gets the picture of _dreams_.

----------


## Ryuinfinity

I'll try again after school today.

----------


## Ryuinfinity

Sorry about the delay. I like my first one better, but this one has that "flag" look a lot more.
http://i453.photobucket.com/albums/q...reamviews2.png

----------


## SleepyCookieDough

Pretty cool flag Ryu!

We should become the Dreamviewians! That would be cool. We already have our culture... Dreams... We have rituals and stuff... We should be legally recognized.  :smiley: 

(my fantazy)

----------


## False

Ryan, that's a cool flag! I think you should add some sort of unique effect, i.e. reflection.

----------


## Ryuinfinity

Ryan... It' Ryu.

----------


## SleepyCookieDough

> Ryan... I like that name, call me that way all the time



Fair enough, Ryan....                     ::banana::  Just kidding

----------


## False

> Ryan... It' Ryu.



Oops, sorry man  :smiley: .

----------

